# [3. Update-Videoupdate] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"



## Adam West (19. Oktober 2011)

*[3. Update-Videoupdate] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

*Galaxy Nexus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Guten Morgen an alle Technik interessierten,

frisch gelesen und nun schon eine News hierzu. 
Auf eine Präsentation in Hongkong hat Samsung ein neues Handy vorgestellt.

Laut heise.de, bietet das Handy, ich zitiere:



> Ein bisschen Design wie Windows Phone, ein bisschen Gesten wie WebOS und ein bisschen Bedienung wie iOS


Samsung orientierte sich hier offensichtlich stark an den Stärken der Konkurrenz und versucht dies nun in einem eigenen Gerät zu vereinen. Besonders sticht dabei Android 4.0 hervor! Die neue Version namens "Ice Cream Sandwich" soll sowohl für Tablets als auch für Smartphones optimiert sein und ein neuartiges Design bieten.

Es werden starke Verbindung zum Metro Design von MS erwähnt, an denen sich Samsung wohl ebenso orientiert hat, hierzu ein kleiner Auszug: 



> Offensichtlich hat man sich dazu auch das Metro-Design  von Windows Phone 7 und Windows 8 näher angeschaut. So zeigt das  Adressbuch (People) nun große Bilder der Kontakte und listet darunter in  einem schlichten Textdesign aus Quellen wie Google, Facebook und  Twitter aggregierte Adressen, Telefonnummern und weitere Informationen  auf. ...


Außerdem werden viele Neuerungen erwähnt, wie z.B. die Verwaltung von apps, eine überarbeitete Eingabefunktion und vieles mehr.

Aber lest doch einfach selbst, wenn ihr möchtet klick. Es handelt sich um einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht, also haltet Kaffee und Kekse bereit! 

Hier noch der Link direkt zum Handy klick

Anbei ein paar technische Daten zum Handy (aufgrund Update ergänzt):



  Displaydiagonale 4,65 Zoll
 Auflösung 1280 × 720
  Frontscheibe soll besonders dünn sein, damit das Display besser zur Geltung kommt
 1,2-Gigahertz-Prozessor (Cortex-A9 - Dualcore)
 16 oder 32 Gigabyte interer Speicher
1 GB RAM
PowerVR SGX540 Grafikchip
 Das Handy bekommt eine 5-Megapixel- und eine 1,3-Megapixel-Kamera. (Hinten/Vorn)
 

Zusätzlich noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*[1. Update]*

Für alle die noch etwas mehr Media möchte, hier das Video zur Vorstellung des Gerätes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-F_ke3rxopc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Wie *lunar19* (Danke an dich!) in den Comments schrieb und verlinkte, hat Spiegel.de hier eine amüsante Überschrift gewählt, welche ich hier nicht vorenthalten möchte  www.spiegel.de

Wie man jene bewertet, ist jedem selbst überlassen 


*Außerdem*

Laut www.focus.de sollte der "Iphone 4S Killer" (wird in diversen Quellen so benannt) schon zum 11. Oktober vorgestellt werden, augrund Steve Jobs' Tot wurde dies aber verschoben.

Zitat von Focus.de



> *Rücksicht auf Steve Jobs*
> Eigentlich sollte das Galaxy Nexus  schon am 11. Oktober in Kalifornien vorgestellt werden. Doch Google und  Samsung hatten die Veranstaltung wegen des Todes von Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs verschoben.


*


[2. Update]*

Laut einer weiteren Quelle www.extremetech.com soll das Galaxy Nexus gar "langsamer" sein, was zumindest die Hardware angeht!



> ...There’s 1GB of RAM either 16 or 32GB of internal  storage...





> Most importantly, though, the brains of the  operation is the OMAP4460 application processor which has two Cortex-A9 cores clocked at 1.2GHz — quite fast, certainly, but it isn’t the 1.5GHz Exynos that we were hoping for.


Als Grafikeinheit kommt _nur_ ein PowerVR SGX540 zum Einsatz, welcher schon im Nexus S eingesetzt wurde.

Offensichtlich wird hier wohl Android 4.0 einiges liefern müssen um am  besten (und vorallem am optimalsten) die Hardware auszureizen!


*Achtung:*

*Bitte das 2. Update mit Vorsicht genießen, die Quelle weißt darauf  hin, dass es sich nicht zwangläufig um bestätigte Fakten handelt, außerdem wird auch dort schon in den Kommentaren missbilligt, das der Author "pro Apple" versiert sein könnte!*

Zitat: 





> (*Updated @ 23:00 EST:* The following specs have now been confirmed by Samsung and Google.)


Ob es stimmt, I don't know 

Ich kann leider in keiner deutschen Quelle technische details finden, also bitte Kritik ersteinmal einbehalten, bis ich etwas besseres finde!  Vielen Dank!*



[Miniupdate]*

*Die Specs sind bestätigt! www.giga.de* und *www.extremetech.com*

Änderung

Hier ein Danke an *DaStash.*
Auf dem Screenshot unten fehlt der Grafikchip, ein paar Fakten bleiben also noch offen, bis es von Samsung selbst veröffentlicht wird! 

Auf www.extremetech.com wird jedoch von einer Bestätigung gesprochen, hier wird allerdings nur aufgelistet, ohne Screenshot Nachweis
Danke.

So, Brille zücken und lesen! - Hier ein Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*[3. Update]*

Laut *einblumentopf* und der damit verbundenen Quelle www.computerbase.de, soll die UVP der 16 GB Variante wohl bei 679 € liegen. Schon heiß diskutiert fragt man sich natürlich, ob dies der finale Verkaufspreis sein soll.

Da es sich bei CB aber um die Info eines Foren-Mitgliedes handelt, sollte man hier vielleicht erstmal nur auf spekulativer Basis diskutieren!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uowzbyw6dYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
_ Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Stöbern!_


MfG

PS: Auf Wunsch in linksbündig geändert 


*Quellen*: www.heise.de und www.focus.de sowie www.spiegel.de, www.extremetech.com, www.computerbase.de und www.giga.de​
​


----------



## plaGGy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Denke mal der Preis wird wieder durch die Decke schießen, oder gibts schon Infos dazu..
Ansonsten kann man nur sagen: Samsung baut halt auch einfach momentan richtig gute Handys


----------



## lunar19 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



> Samsung baut halt auch einfach momentan richtig gute Handys



Ganz genau! Die Handys von Samsung sind echt super und dazu noch schick 

Wenns doch nur Geld regnen würde...


----------



## Z28LET (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Sieht alles sehr nett aus.
Wichtig natürlich vorallem auch die neue Android Version und in wie fern sie auch auf bereits vorhandenen Smartphones kommen wird!


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Sollte der Preis in einem angemessen Rahmen fallen, und mir das Smartphone in der Hand gut liegen und nicht zu groß sein (kleine Hände) sowie nicht in der Hosentasche stören bzw. sich ein Platz dafür finden lässt, will es ja überall mit hin nehmen, wird es mein erstes Smartphone, welches mein Uralt-Nokia ablöst. Schade dass die Gerüchte um einen 2050 mAh Akku nicht stimmten, das wäre doch mal was. Android 4.0 finde ich extrem geil, und das Handy-Design gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Adam West (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Diverse Updates zu technischen Daten und ein Video habe ich hinzugefügt. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Top Teil, bin schon richtig zufrieden mit meinem GS2 - Aber man muss dazusagen: Soviel unterschied zum Galaxy S2 besteht hierbei nicht. Klar, Android 4.0 aber ansonsten ist alles ziemlich beim alten. Kein guter Grund mein Smartphone in Rente zu schicken - wird wohl erst mit dem Galaxy S3 sein.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

@Adam. 
Super News aber bitte ändere den Text ab und mache ihn linksbündig. Kann man kaum lesen. 

MfG


----------



## Datachild (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> Top Teil, bin schon richtig zufrieden mit meinem GS2 - Aber man muss dazusagen: Soviel unterschied zum Galaxy S2 besteht hierbei nicht. Klar, Android 4.0 aber ansonsten ist alles ziemlich beim alten. Kein guter Grund mein Smartphone in Rente zu schicken - wird wohl erst mit dem Galaxy S3 sein.


 
sowieso kommt Android 4.0 auf dein GS2, dann kannste weiterleben wie gewohnt


----------



## Adam West (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Adam.
> Super News aber bitte ändere den Text ab und mache ihn linksbündig. Kann man kaum lesen.
> 
> MfG


 
 Ok, ich gestalte mal um, war vorher linksbündig^^
Done


----------



## Sxiet (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Das Telefon an sich finde ich nicht sehr besonders. Bis auf die Bildschirmauflöng und Android 4.0 ist nun echt nichts dran. Geräte wie das EVO 3D gefallen mir persönlich auch mehr. Weshalb ich mir dies auch gekauft habe. Wovor ich nun angst habe ist das aufgrund dem weggelassen Tasten im neuen Android Geräte wie meinst nun kein offizielles Update mehr bekommen (die xda-devs werden aber bestimmt dieses Problem lösen, aber dennoch nur inoffiziell).

Soweit ich weis ist auch nur eine sehr rückständige Grafikeinheit im Verhältnis zu der im  A5 verbauten oder z.B. dem Adreno 220. Es ist glaube ich die gleiche wie im SII, welches aber eine wesentlich niedrigere Auflösung hat...


----------



## >M.Pain (19. Oktober 2011)

Ein würdiger ersatz für mein Iphone 4 wurde geboren, endlich.


----------



## lunar19 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Bei Spiegel-Online steht auch was drüber *klick*

Kannste ja vllt. gebrauchen und einbauen? 

PS: Schöne Überschrift, oder?


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



Adam West schrieb:


> Ok, ich gestalte mal um, war vorher linksbündig^^
> Done


Sieht viel besser aus. 

MfG


----------



## mephimephi (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

immer größer die Displays, da kann ja bald auch mitn Tablet am Ohr rumlaufen, ohne das es groß Aufsehen erregen würde.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Ein würdiger ersatz für mein Iphone 4 wurde geboren, endlich.


 
Was war mit dem SGS2?


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Galaxy S II schenk ich meiner Frau. Und hier haben wir dann wohl mein neues Handy!


----------



## Adam West (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Bei Spiegel-Online steht auch was drüber *klick*
> 
> Kannste ja vllt. gebrauchen und einbauen?
> 
> PS: Schöne Überschrift, oder?


 
Habe ich direkt mal neutral eingefügt , danke!



DaStash schrieb:


> Sieht viel besser aus.
> 
> MfG



Dacht ich mir auch grad so^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

4,65 Zoll ..... ist mir ehrlich gesagt schon zu gross, selbst beim Galaxy S II von Schwesterherz habe ich selbst mit meiner grossen Pranke Probleme das Ding komfortabel nur mit einer Hand zu bedienen.



Von der techn. Seite her sonst top, von der vergleichsweise etwas schwächeren Kamera mal abgesehen. Wird schwer für Big Apple, aber selber schuld wenn man nur 'nen lauen Aufguss als neues Gerät verkaufen will.


----------



## FreezerX (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Mittig hat mit der Text besser gefallen - machs mittig  starten wir einen Poll?^^ 

Am meisten bin ich gespannt auf Android 4.0 und die ersten kritischen Tests. Ich hoffe das die ganzen Features in einheitlichem Look und Bedienung daherkommen


----------



## derP4computer (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Das hast du ja mal fein gemacht!


----------



## Adam West (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Das hast du ja mal fein gemacht!


 
Thx^^



FreezerX schrieb:


> Mittig hat mit der Text besser gefallen - machs mittig  starten wir einen Poll?^^



Ja dacht ich angangs auch, schau mal ne Weile aufs linksbündige, dann änderst du deine Meinung  Mir gefällt beides^^


----------



## semimasta (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Wie schaut es denn mit der Grafikeinheit aus?
Ich hoffe das die bei der Pixelanzahl nicht unterdimensioniert ist, wär echt schade um das tolle Gerät!
Und ich finde BEAM sollte besteuert werden, da wird sicher nur illegales weitergereicht 

Achja und danke an West für die tolle informative Zusammenstellung!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Adam West (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



semimasta schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit der Grafikeinheit aus?
> Ich hoffe das die bei der Pixelanzahl nicht unterdimensioniert ist, wär echt schade um das tolle Gerät!
> Und ich finde BEAM sollte besteuert werden, da wird sicher nur illegales weitergereicht
> 
> ...



Hierzu bitte das 2. Update in der News anschauen! Ist gleich da 

und danke^^


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Adam West (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

2. Update ist raus. Aber bitte mit Vorsicht genießen! Ist zwar angeblich vom Samung und Google bestätigt wurden, ich finde allerdings keine andere Quelle dazu, außer extremetech.com

edit: Specs sind unahängig bestätigt auf www.giga.de

Sollte also stimmen! Habe die Details zum Handy und andere Infos entsprechend ergänzt!



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr geil!


 
Die News oder das Handy


----------



## lunar19 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



> Die News oder das Handy



Beides natürlich


----------



## BlueLaser (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

sehr Geil

nen lustiger Vergleich 

Apple = COD
Samsung oder HTC = BF3


----------



## Iceananas (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Gute News zu einem guten Handy! Das schaut ja sehr gut aus. Für alle die meinen das Handy sei zu groß: das Handy ist nicht größer als ein SGS2! Nur der Bildschirm ist größer geworden, was ich durchaus für positiv empfinde


----------



## canis lupus (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Warum bringt eigentlich PCGH keine News darüber?
Wärs ein Apple Gerät, mit diesen Fähigkeiten, würden wir wahrscheinlich zugebombt werden mit Artikeln.


----------



## dr_breen (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Ist das Teil nicht ein bisschen groß um bequem in die Hosentasche zu passen?


----------



## >M.Pain (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Was war mit dem SGS2?



Mag jetzt in deinen Augen und laut den Daten besser sein als das Iphone, für mich persönlich hatte das SGS2 nichts an sich was mich dazu gebracht hätte es zu holen. 
Beim Nexus passt mir alles Power, Display, langer Support u.s.w


----------



## Dragon70 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Schick schick das Teil, aber hat ne gewisse ähnlichkeit zum Iphone 3g, aber nur ein bisschen...


MFG Dragon


----------



## McClaine (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Sauberes Smartphone,
von mir aus kann Samsung ne 1:1 Kopie vom iphone3 machen, die HW ist auf jeden Fall besser 
Spaß beiseite, ich finds gut wenn sich Samsung an den Stärken der anderen was abguckt, aber hoffentlich verlieren sie net den Faden mit ihrem Designs


----------



## PixelSign (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

es muss eben nicht immer von apple kopiert werden und trotzdem kommt so ein schönes design dabei raus  . auch wenn ich jetzt wieder auf ios umsteige, auf "ice cream sandwich"  bin ich trotzdem sehr gespannt!


----------



## Dennisth (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Hello Leute,

hier mal die Vorstellung des Galaxy Nexus:
Google and Samsung, a look at what's new from Android - YouTube


Meine Meinung zum Handy:
Sehr sehr schön. Ich freue mich schon auf die Sense-Oberfläche von HTC bei Android 4.0.  Aber mal im ernst: 720p Display. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Andorid 4.0 dies als Grundauflösung nimmt, kommen da bestimmt sehr schöne Spiele bei rum


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Galaxy Nexus vs iPhone 4s - Vergleichfotos | androidnews

Hier ein paar Vergleichsfotos zwischen dem kleinen 3,5" iPhone 4S und dem neuen Galaxy Nexus, um sich über die Größe schonmal einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Denke das Galaxy Nexus sollte trotzdem in die Hosentasche passen, an der dicksten Stelle 8,8mm und mit 135 sogar minimal leichter sowie dünner als das 4S... man brauch halt große Hosentaschen


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Das ist wohl mein neues Handy.
Gefällt mir seeeehr Gut


----------



## AeroX (19. Oktober 2011)

Ach es soll Sogar Apple-sicher sein. Hab ich grad gelesen  
Bin gespannt


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Oktober 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Ach es soll Sogar Apple-sicher sein. Hab ich grad gelesen
> Bin gespannt



Was genau meinst du mit apple-sicher?


----------



## Destination2202 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Ich weiß ja nicht...aber ich find das Handy meeeeeeeeeeega hässlig o_O
Vor allem bei der Rückseite rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch.
Designmäßig würde das Apple besser hinbekommen (bin iPhone 4S-Besitzer, fand das Design vom iPhone 3G(S) aber auch schon damals verdammt hässlig) *fg* 
Und ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Zu groß...nicht wirklich hosentaschenfreundlich bei engeren Hosen (aber ich bin da auch was pingelig)


----------



## AeroX (19. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau meinst du mit apple-sicher?



Hab gerade bei ntv gelesen, das samsung bei der Entwicklung des smartphones sehr auf die Patente von apple geachtet haben, sodass sie möglichst nicht wieder verklagt werden. Ich würde den Bericht am liebsten zitieren oder link hergeben ist aber mit dem App. nicht möglich -.-

Edit: der link müsste funktionieren: 
http://n-tv.de/technik/Nexus-soll-Apple-sicher-sein-article4562731.html


----------



## MARIIIO (19. Oktober 2011)

Komischerweise kann ich mit dem Handy nicht viel anfangen (OK, das liegt vll auch daran, dass ich schon ein SGS2 habe ), das einzige, was am Handy an sich toller ist, ist das Display und dessen Auflösung. ICS ist ne Software-Sache, die Kamera ist schlechter, auch finde ich, dass die Ränder ober- und unterhalb des Displays ziemlich groß erscheinen. 
Der Release wurde ja sooo gehypt,und dann kommt keine Sensation sondern nur ein neues Smartphone, ausgestattet mit durchschnittlicher Hardware, Software die ein neues Smartphone heute eben hat...


----------



## PEG96 (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist mir persönlich viel zu groß, das Teil hat ja fast Geodreieckgröße


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Ist es jetzt schneller als der Galaxy S2 oder nicht ?


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt schneller als der Galaxy S2 oder nicht ?


 
Rein von der hardwaretechnischen Seite: nein! Es ist langsamer. Wer weiß, _vielleicht_ reißt Android 4.0 was...


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



Adam West schrieb:


> Rein von der hardwaretechnischen Seite: nein! Es ist langsamer. Wer weiß, _vielleicht_ reißt Android 4.0 was...


 Hmm, das versteh ich nicht, wieso baut Samsung ne langsamere Hardware ein ??


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hmm, das versteh ich nicht, wieso baut Samsung ne langsamere Hardware ein ??


 
Naja, Vermutungen: 


vielleicht ist Android 4.0 im wesentlichen besser programmiert und braucht nicht zwangsläufig besserer Hardware
Samsung möchte nocht stärker mit Apple konkurrieren und möchte das neue Handy entsprechend noch günstiger anbieten
Samsung muss sich zu 100% sicher sein, keine Patente oder Geschmacksmuster zu verletzen (deßwegen auch der Ausdruck "Apple sicheres Handy)
etc.
Leider schreiben die Quellen nicht warum, wer weiß, was Samsung dazu bewegt hat. Ich muss sagen, mit meinem Samsung Galaxy bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch was Grafik angeht. Wer weiß was Android 4.0 alles kann...


----------



## einblumentopf (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Laut CB liegt die UVP für die 16 GB Variante bei 679,-. Soviel zu günstiger Preis.


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Wie gesagt, Vermutung


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Laut CB liegt die UVP für die 16 GB Variante bei 679,-. Soviel zu günstiger Preis.


Die UVP beim SGSII liegt auch bei 650€ und kosten tut es nur 400€. 

MfG


----------



## AeroX (20. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Die UVP beim SGSII liegt auch bei 650€ und kosten tut es nur 400€.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ist ja auch schon länger draußen


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



AeroX schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch schon länger draußen


Selbst bei Erscheinung lag der Preis weit unter UVP, von daher erst mal die Füße still halten. Ist preis technisch gesehen schliesslich kein iPhone, welche immer bei UVP oder gar drüber liegen. 

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



Adam West schrieb:


> Rein von der hardwaretechnischen Seite: nein! Es ist langsamer. Wer weiß, _vielleicht_ reißt Android 4.0 was...


 
Warum? Als CPU benutzen doch beide 2xCortex A9, die GPU ist ja eher nebensächlich und so toll ist die Mali-400 im Exynos auch nicht...


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Warum? Als CPU benutzen doch beide 2xCortex A9, die GPU ist ja eher nebensächlich und so toll ist die Mali-400 im Exynos auch nicht...



Ich hätte gedacht das SGS2 hat einen schnelleren, sorry, denkfehler


----------



## Biohazard92 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Laut CB liegt die UVP für die 16 GB Variante bei 679,-. Soviel zu günstiger Preis.


 

Das enttäuscht mich jetzt wirklich. Der Gedanke das Telefon nächsten Monat zu kaufen ist damit gestorben. Also selbst wenn er sich bei 50 Euro weniger auf der Straße einpendelt :/


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [2. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Das enttäuscht mich jetzt wirklich. Der Gedanke das Telefon nächsten Monat zu kaufen ist damit gestorben. Also selbst wenn er sich bei 50 Euro weniger auf der Straße einpendelt :/


 
Warte erstmal ab. wie DaStash schon sagte, erstmal deutsche Preise abwarten! 

Habe es mal vorsichtig als Update eingefügt. Danke @ *einblumentopf*


----------



## AeroX (20. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst bei Erscheinung lag der Preis weit unter UVP, von daher erst mal die Füße still halten. Ist preis technisch gesehen schliesslich kein iPhone, welche immer bei UVP oder gar drüber liegen.
> 
> MfG



Naja sagt ja keiner das es nicht  wieder so sein wird.  
Nicht nur preistechnisch ist es kein iPhone


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



AeroX schrieb:


> Naja sagt ja keiner das es nicht wieder so sein wird.
> Nicht nur preistechnisch ist es kein iPhone


Arghh.... das Gespräch geht schon wieder in die falsche Richtung. 

MFG


----------



## AeroX (20. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Arghh.... das Gespräch geht schon wieder in die falsche Richtung.
> 
> MFG



Ich bin schon ruhig   

@topic: Bin gespannt was kosten wird und wie das neue android laufen wird. Kann man das OS eig auch wie bei Apple auf ältere Handy aufspielen? 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

@Adam
Die GPU Specs sind aber noch nicht bestätigt oder?

@Aerox
Danke! 
Am meisten bin ich auf ICS alias Android 4.0 gespannt. Ich erhoffe mir auf Grund von freien Geräten ein schnelles Update. 

MfG


----------



## Z28LET (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Ich gehe wenn auch von der unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung des Herstellers aus.

Vergleich: UVP Galaxy SII, Samsung vs. Geizhalspreis.


----------



## zøtac (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja mein WF noch n paar jährchen behalten, aber wenn man das sieht.... :>


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

@ *DaStash: *Die technischen Daten sollen komplett durch Google und Samsung bestätigt sein. Aber wie man weiß, kann sich im IT business schnell mal etwas als Gerücht rausstellen 

edit: extra Vid und 2 neue Bilder sind da!​


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



Adam West schrieb:


> @ *DaStash: *Die technischen Daten sollen komplett durch Google und Samsung bestätigt sein. Aber wie man weiß, kann sich im IT business schnell mal etwas als Gerücht rausstellen
> 
> edit: extra Vid und 2 neue Bilder sind da!​


Aber deine Quelle bezüglich der offiziellen Specs führt nicht die GPU auf. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber deine Quelle bezüglich der offiziellen Specs führt nicht die GPU auf.
> 
> MfG


 
Hö!? www.extremetech.com --> steht doch unter 





> (*Updated @ 23:00 EST:* The following specs have now been confirmed by Samsung and Google.)


 2 Absätze danach 





> It is because of the OMAP4460 processor that the  Galaxy Nexus will only have the PowerVR SGX540 GPU, an antiquated beast  from 2007 that can actually be found underneath the hood of last year’s  Nexus S, and in the Droid Bionic.



MfG


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



Adam West schrieb:


> Hö!? www.extremetech.com --> steht doch unter 2 Absätze danach
> 
> MfG


Ich meinte die giga.de Quelle. Auf der Spec Tafel steht nichts drauf. In dem Artikel wird es ja nur erwähnt. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update-Videoupdate] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

Achsooo, du meinst den Papierschriebs. Ja das stimmt. Die Frage ist nun wann Samsung selbst die Specs auf einer eigenen Seite ausgibt... 

Aber so haste natürlich recht.


----------



## AlreadyDead (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update-Videoupdate] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

tl;dr


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich ja mein WF noch n paar jährchen behalten, aber wenn man das sieht.... :>



Wie kannst du mit dem WF zufrieden sein? 


B2T: Galaxy Nexus hört sich bescheuert an


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update-Videoupdate] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*



pibels94 schrieb:


> B2T: Galaxy Nexus hört sich bescheuert an



DAS musste ich mir schon in der News verkneifen! Du hast völlig recht


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [3. Update-Videoupdate] Samsung präsentiert neues Google Handy "Galaxy Nexus"*

also wirklich...Nexus Prime -> ok, aber Galaxy Nexus? Bald kommt das Galaxy Defender


----------

